# Monday morning wake-up tournament at Griggs



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

Picked up a flyer at Gander and was wondering if anyone has fished them before? Sounds like a pretty good deal since I don't work on Mondays, thought I'd ask around before I committed myself. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't work Monday's either, can you elaborate on that flyer you picked up? Dates, times, etc, etc. Thanks.:B


----------



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

Off the top of my head (left the flyer in the car)&#160; it started on May 5th and runs until September, start time was 6:30 am until 11:30 am, think it was $15per person and that included big bass.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Do:
When you get a chance, post more information. I may be interseted in that one also.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

This would be a New thing Please post more details I also would be interested Which Gander did you pick get the flyer from


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmm, maybe I'll start skipping work mondays...


----------



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

OK, I'll add a few more details to my post, May 5th - September 15th, 6:30 AM - 11:30 AM, payout is 100% first place for each 5 boats entered and pretty much all of your standard tournament rules apply. I guess it'll be alright to post the directors names and numbers, since they have these flyers out anyhow, Al Rose (614) 203-0854, Ron Shilling (614) 277-9884.

Hope that info helps everyone, I did pick the flyer up at the Gander in Hilliard to answer your question CLappert. Sounds like it could be a good time, probably won't have to worry about the pleasure boaters too much which is always nice.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

once school is out, I'll be there, work said I can switch my hours from am to pm SWEET, these should be fun on mondays. Puts a better start to the week.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

is this a single person or two man event?


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

The first event was Yesterday we had 5 boats come out .The 2 guys running this event are very friendly and upfront on how they are running the event I look forward to a summer Full of great Monday mornings ( who said monday sucks ) they are paying 1 place for every 5 boats with a 15.00 entry that includes Bigg Bass . Clappert & S.Wright (wolfhook 120 ) won the event and had Biig Bass 5 Fish 7.40 Big 2.80 ,Kenny had 5 that went a little over 6lbs. I did not get the rest of the bags brought in but I will try to post each week with better details


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I posted some details/report on the Central Ohio Thread. I had a great time and look forward to fishing this again. For 15 bucks and a good reason to get out and run the boat you can't go wrong. I recommend this tournament for anyone who can attend. :B


----------

